# Police Lights



## ENYPDE (Jan 22, 2012)

Police Light Bar


----------



## TMBPhotography (Jan 22, 2012)

part of a light bar.....


----------



## Destin (Jan 22, 2012)

ENYPDE said:
			
		

> Police Light Bar



What emotion are you trying to convey here? What is the point of this photo?


----------

